# who will start at small forward?



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Carlos Delfino is no longer a member of the Milwaukee Bucks, and Luc Richard Mbah a Moute is recovering from off-season knee surgery.
> 
> That leaves a highly intriguing situation at small forward.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-face-dilemma-at-small-forward-pe73la9-172573401.html


Go with Harris, Skiles. Give him that chance.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Choice of Dunleavy, Daniels, and Tobias Harris? It's going to be a long year in Milwaukee.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think you have to go with Tobias Harris... physically he's ready to play the NBA SF position from what I've seen... it will be interesting to see if Skiles will play such a young guy major minutes. Typically Skiles seems to make these decisions based on how guys do on the defensive end (see Duhon, Hinrich, Deng and a few other younger guys that logged major minutes for him).


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Tobias Harris please.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I think you have to go with Tobias Harris... physically he's ready to play the NBA SF position from what I've seen... it will be interesting to see if Skiles will play such a young guy major minutes. Typically Skiles seems to make these decisions based on how guys do on the defensive end (see Duhon, Hinrich, Deng and a few other younger guys that logged major minutes for him).


Harris has a lot of potential offensively and defensively. He needs to play minutes though. Luc being out just might be enough to get Skiles out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I really hope they play Harris and Henson as much as possible... I just don't have a ton of faith in Skiles.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Choice of Dunleavy, Daniels, and Tobias Harris? It's going to be a long year in Milwaukee.


Tobias Harris is good, you'll see


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Tobias Harris is good, you'll see


I didn't get a chance to see him much last year, but he always seemed like Ryan Gomes at best to me.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's Harris for the pre-season opener.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Considering dropping Shawn Marion for Tobias Harris in my fantasy league. Don't think he's on anyone else's radar...thoughts?

Is Skiles going to give him the minutes?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Considering dropping Shawn Marion for Tobias Harris in my fantasy league. Don't think he's on anyone else's radar...thoughts?
> 
> Is Skiles going to give him the minutes?


I wouldnt count on skiles sticking to anything in terms of minutes outside of Jennings and Ellis, thats always been skiles way.. I do like Harris this year but there are going to be nights where he is going to be completly lost in the shuffle


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

More on Harris at the small forward spot:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-tobias-harris-wants-starting-job-vq79kfs-175030821.html





> "He (Harris) has got a very, very good player playing there with him in Mike," Skiles said. "And Marquis is a very good veteran player.
> 
> "That's why we're committed to giving him some minutes now and taking a real good look at it so we hopefully can make a judgment on exactly where he is before opening night."
> 
> ...


----------

